# Travel Tip



## Casper (Aug 26, 2013)

_*I'm sending this important memo to all my friends who are planning to travel in the near f*__*uture. I felt it was a tip you may need before flying. Those friends who recently returned. I just hope you got it right. If you have no travel plans you just may want to remember this anyway.
*_


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

Hilarious.  Thanks!


----------

